# Ati 4330 problems with 0.3.4.



## BadSplat (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi guys, had a quick look and didnt see anything specific to this chipset.  The 4330 is in a HP 4510s Laptop, and versions prior to 3.4 lock solid or show wrong info.  0.3.4 will load the main screen only, clicking on sensors will then also lockup the software and use 100% of one core.  I downloaded the latest catalyst drivers and tweaked them so they would install on a mobility chipset, while that works fine for say 3dMark05/06 gpu detection GPUZ still locks up.

OS is WinXp Pro Sp3 with all latest drivers and updates.


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, GPU-Z doesn't like IGPs very well... even my HD3300 IGP isn't supported by GPU-Z... Sorry for your troubles man, hope W1z can help you out.


----------



## gogx (Aug 31, 2009)

Have the same problem as you with my HP4710s and ati 4330


----------



## BadSplat (Aug 31, 2009)

Im not that fussed, but seeing what the temps etc are doing would be nice.  Hopefully its fairly easy fix for next revision.


----------



## gogx (Aug 31, 2009)

I can read temps with HWmonitor and Everest free Edition or Speed fan, they all read the same temps for me...( it shows eaven the Bat. temps)


----------



## BadSplat (Sep 4, 2009)

HWMonitor is my current util of choice.  Now I just need (well, want) to get the gpu load screen to work like it does on the Ati desktop cards I've tried...


----------



## gogx (Sep 4, 2009)

Well i was able to monitor idle Mh and load in Everest under Comp/Overclock. If your using XP try RMClock is a good prog. to monitor Mh of cpu volts and manny more...


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 4, 2009)

try if the attached build helps


----------



## gogx (Sep 4, 2009)

Tx w1zz it works


----------

